# Spa FMU install questions...



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

We're doin a VR6 turbo here at the shop that the customer brought us a kit he bought from ebay, everything is made by "Spa" (WG, BOV, FMU), with a MasterPower turbo and unknown manifold... too bad it came with no instructions as to which is "in" and which is "out" on the FMU...
the top part of the FMU has one vac. inlet(i knwo wehre this goes), and on the very top has an allen screw w/ a nut (i'm guessing this is base pressure), and to the side has a small screw w/ nut to lock it in place (i'm guessing this is rate of gain).
the bottom has one line that points out the side, and one out the bottom.... i'm tryin to figure out which is in and which is out








anyone have any ideas?


----------



## GKONYA (Jan 31, 2001)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (Anand20v)*

Bubonicorrado might know, I think his kit came w/ the same Spa gear.
Sounds like the audspeed.com kit, I inquired to him and he emailed back in afew hours. Try emailing maybe he'll know.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (GKONYA)*

GKONYA thnx for the tip, i'll shoot them an email in the morning when i'm back at the shop... any other ideas??? 
i'm thinkin the bottom is inlet, because looking into the side port, i think i see a piston that goes up/down


----------



## SchnellDuB (Jun 19, 2003)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (Anand20v)*

I also have this fmu and was wondering how it connects. I have my inlet going into the side, but have not started the car yet


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (SchnellDuB)*

bump???


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (Anand20v)*

This may be a stupid reply but try it one way and see if it works if not switch the lines. Or get in touch with the seller or manufacturer


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (MDTurborocco)*


_Quote, originally posted by *MDTurborocco* »_This may be a stupid reply but try it one way and see if it works if not switch the lines. Or get in touch with the seller or manufacturer

that exactly what we were gonna do.... test and if not, switch.... but i remember back in the day, another local guy put on his Cartech backwards, and according to Eastside(shudder) he nuked the FMU doing that, being a customer's car, we're trying to avoid that


----------



## MDTurborocco (Aug 24, 2003)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (Anand20v)*

Id say chance it and do it the same way cartech has theirs setup. But come backs suck though 
This was my cartech








Feed was on the right side
Return on the FP gauge side
Dont ask about the Fuel gauge being on the wrong side










_Modified by MDTurborocco at 5:33 AM 5-15-2004_


----------



## BubonicCorrado (Jul 24, 2003)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (MDTurborocco)*

Hey guys... Bottom is feed and side is exit... it's just like a wastegate...
Spring sits on top of a diaphram, Fuel is pumped at the diaphram, and escapes out the side


----------



## VW NUTTS (Jun 12, 2003)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (BubonicCorrado)*

That's correct, I had the same one, ended up switching to the EIP/CARTECH FPR. The one in the pic of this post.


----------



## [email protected] (Aug 25, 2001)

*Re: Spa FMU install questions... (VW NUTTS)*

excellent just like I thought!
thanks a lot!


----------

